# Star-Trek-Tag: GoG bringt Activision-Klassiker



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star-Trek-Tag: GoG bringt Activision-Klassiker*

					Die Vertriebsplattform GOG bringt sechs Spielklassiker des Star-Trek-Franchises passend zum Star-Trek-Day zurück. Gemeinsam mit Activision wurden die Spiele für moderne Betriebssysteme lauffähig gemacht, um den 55. Geburtstag der Kultserie rund um Spock, Kapitän Kirk und vielen weiteren zu feiern.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star-Trek-Tag: GoG bringt Activision-Klassiker*


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (8. September 2021)

Hoffentlich der Beginn von weiteren Rereleases durch Activision!


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2021)

Elite Force I und II sind trotz grafischer Alterungserscheinungen immer noch solide Story-Shooter.

Bridge Commander war damals ein Achtungserfolg und immer noch mit einer der besten taktischen Space-Combat-"Simulatoren". Starfleet Command 3 reduzierte die Taktik erheblich, hatte dafür aber starke Adventure/RPG-Elemente.

Away Team war eher so lala. Da es neuerer und bessere Echtzeit-Taktik gibt, muss man sich die Krümelgrafik heute nicht mehr geben, zumal der Star-Trek-Hintergrund hier total austauschbar ist.

Hidden Evil hätte gar keine Neuauflage gebraucht, außer für Hardcore-Fans und/oder Sammler ist da nämlich nicht viel Spielspaß zu holen.


----------



## BigYundol (8. September 2021)

Yes, inkl. Bridge Commander! <3


----------



## Blackfirehawk (8. September 2021)

Eigentlich schade mit den Lizenzen und so..
Startrek hätte durchaus egoshooter Multiplayer Potential

Diverse Waffen wie zb phasersturmgewehr, disruptoren, polerongewehr ec
.. modifiziertbar
Diverse Granaten, torpedowerfer, Phasenminen,
Hypospray stims,  klingonische nahkampfwaffen
Gimmiks wie zb Ort zu Ort beamen, Kraftfelder als Barrikaden usw

Verschiedene settings für Maps Raumschiffe verschiedener fraktionen, planetenoberflachen.. Raumbasis.. eventuell sogar im All auf der Aussenhülle mit gimmiks wie Magnetstiefel.

Ein Borg Coop Zombie-Modus

Unendlich viele Personalisierungsmöglichkeiten durch fraktionen, Epoche und Rassen



Könnt man durchaus in ner CoD Größenordnung vom Umfang hinbekommen.

Wäre zumindest Mal was anderes wie zweiter Weltkrieg


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2021)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade mit den Lizenzen und so..
> Startrek hätte durchaus egoshooter Multiplayer Potential


Wäre aber ein weiterer Schritt beim Downdumbing von Star Trek, weil es das Franchise komplett auf Ballerei reduziert. In "Elite Force" wird immerhin eine gar nicht mal so dumme Geschichte erzählt, in der die Action eingebettet ist. Bei einem reinen Multiplayer-Titel würde das fehlen.
Wenn, dann also lieber wieder ein "Elite Force" mit ausgefeilter SP-Kampagne und gutem MP-Teil.

Und parallel dazu Titel, die sich auf Strategie, Taktik und Adventure/RPG-Elemente konzentrieren.


----------



## Cross-Flow (8. September 2021)

Armada I und II waren wirklich einige der Spiele die ich legal besessen habe, zusammen mit Elite Force 1 und 2 welche immernoch mega gute Shooter sind - UMod inc! Und die Quake 3 Engine wird auch nicht alt - die sieht immer aus wie sie nunmal ist 

Die anderen Teile habe ich nie gespielt, aber wenn da ne gute SIM bei ist werde ich auf jeden Fall ein paar € bei gog lassen <3


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. September 2021)

Leider ist das meiste davon nur in englisch, obwohl es die Titel auch auf deutsch gibt, schade.


----------



## slasher (8. September 2021)

Sehr geile Games, von oben bis unten. In der Erinnerung auch grafisch sehr geil.
Aber die Neuzeit hat uns versaut. 

Es sieht doch etwas sehr grob aus, auch wenn ich die Games geliebt habe! Lasse ich sie besser in Erinnerung von damals. Sonst versaue ich es mir. Es sieht doch etwas altbacken mittlerweile aus


----------



## BikeRider (8. September 2021)

Danke für die News
Auch wenn ich Elite Force I+II im Regal auf Datenträger habe, werde ich mir die Teile bei GoG kaufen.
Ich bekomme beide Teile leider nicht zum laufen.


----------



## Tassadar (8. September 2021)

Elite Force


----------



## Schori (8. September 2021)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Danke für die News
> Auch wenn ich Elite Force I+II im Regal auf Datenträger habe, werde ich mir die Teile bei GoG kaufen.
> Ich bekomme beide Teile leider nicht zum laufen.


Evtl. kannst du auch die Keys in GOG eingeben. Hat bei mir mit Stalker auch funktioniert.


----------



## shaboo (8. September 2021)

Naja, zum GOG-Start hätten's gerne ein paar Angebote sein dürfen, wie das dort sonst eigentlich relativ üblich ist. Das Meiste davon ist okay, aber selten hochklassig, so das durchweg ein Zehner schon dezent grenzwertig ist.

Das erste Elite Force habe ich vor noch gar nicht mal so langer Zeit noch mal gespielt und in guter Erinnerung. Teil 2 wird dann spätestens bei nächster Sale-Gelegenheit nachgeholt. Den Rest werde ich mir wohl eher schenken.


----------



## Splatterpope (8. September 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Evtl. kannst du auch die Keys in GOG eingeben. Hat bei mir mit Stalker auch funktioniert.


Zumindest bei den beiden Elite Forces hat das leider nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Elite Force I und II sind trotz grafischer Alterungserscheinungen immer noch solide Story-Shooter.


Stimmt. Für die damalige Zeit waren die echt gut. Für Elite Force II gibt es sogar ein Coop-Mod.

Bei mir in der Höhle schlummern noch:
- Klingon Academy
- Captains Chair
- Starship Creator
- Klingon Honor Guard
- Conquest Online
- DSN The Fallen

und viele weitere.... 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Bridge Commander war damals ein Achtungserfolg und immer noch mit einer der besten taktischen Space-Combat-"Simulatoren".


Und nicht zu vergessen, einer der seltensten! Die CD-Version von dem Spiel war damals schwierig zu bekommen. Dadurch, dass Activision die Lizenz vorzeitig an Paramount zurückgab, wurden von diesem Spiel nur rund 5.000 Kopien gefertigt. Das Spiel ist deswegen sehr selten und erzielt heute hohe Preise auf dem Markt. Bei Amazon.de startet die OVP-Version bei 129 €. Wenn ihr euch Bridge Commander holt, dann schaut auf jeden Fall bei Nexusmods vorbei! Die haben ziemlich gutes Zeug. Die Kobayashi Maru Mod war auch immer klasse.



> Bei diesen handelt es sich um Star Trek: Armada aus dem Jahr 2000 und Star Trek: Armada 2


Gott, was hab ich diese Spiele gesuchtet. 
Nur hat es immer Probleme mit dem Balancing und dem altern der Spiele gegeben. Zum Glück gibt es ja Fleet Operations für Armada II. Wer noch einen drauf setzen möchte, der kann sich auch Armada III für Sins of a Solar Empire anschauen. Eine großartige Mod!  Der Release der finalen Version steht da vor der Tür. Die Devs haben noch andere Projekte in der Pipeline. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## T-MAXX (8. September 2021)

Ich habe noch beide Teile Elite Force I + II auf CD-ROM.
Das waren damals sehr gute Shooter und wer Yoyager und Enterprise liebt, da war es ein Muss es zu spielen.
Leider kenne ich Star Trek: Hidden Evil nur damals als Demo.
Aber heute hätte ich Lust drauf es spielen zu können.
Schließlich muss man als Trekkie doch mal wieder ran an die *Waffen *---_Laden _& ---_Schießen_...


----------



## Ion (8. September 2021)

Habe die Spiele damals alle komplett verpasst. Taugen die was?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. September 2021)

Zwei davon hab ich noch in "echt".   
Gute Games!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Elite Force I und II sind trotz grafischer Alterungserscheinungen immer noch solide Story-Shooter.


Die hatte ich auch gezockt. Soviel ich weiß mit Quake 3 Engine. Sah damals richtig schick aus.


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2021)

Ion schrieb:


> Habe die Spiele damals alle komplett verpasst. Taugen die was?


Still better Games than Cyberbug 2077.  

Spaß bei Seite. In meinen Augen ja. Nicht alle Titel waren von gleicher Qualität, aber Elite Force I + II, Bridge Commander und Armada I + II würde ich durchaus als zeitlose Klassiker betrachten. Zumindest unter den Star Trek Spielen.  Auf YouTube gibt es genug Videomaterial zu den Titeln. Guck doch mal rein!


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2021)

Habe von Elite Force sogar die seltene Sammler-Edition im Borg-Kubus:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Meinung, dass das Spiel darin gut gealtert sei, kann ich mich allerdings nicht anschließen - nö, dafür war das Game zu arg Schießbude, auch wenn alles drumherum (Grafik, Sound, Sprecher, Atmosphäre) perfekt gestimmt hat.



Schori schrieb:


> Evtl. kannst du auch die Keys in GOG eingeben. Hat bei mir mit Stalker auch funktioniert.


Afaik ist S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  - derzeit - leider aber eines der sehr, sehr wenigen Spiele, bei denen das funktioniert.


----------



## Ion (8. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Still better Games than Cyberbug 2077.


Hey, ICH hatte Spaß mit CP 2077. Aber ich habe mich auch nicht von den Trailern blenden lassen und das Spiel erst nach meinen obligatorischen 6 Monaten Wartezeit angefangen zu spielen. Das macht vieles leichter, glaub mir ^^ 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite. In meinen Augen ja. Nicht alle Titel waren von gleicher Qualität, aber Elite Force I + II, Bridge Commander und Armada I + II würde ich durchaus als zeitlose Klassiker betrachten. Zumindest unter den Star Trek Spielen.  Auf YouTube gibt es genug Videomaterial zu den Titeln. Guck doch mal rein!


Danke für deine Erfahrungen. Ja, ich denke ein kurzer Einblick in das Gameplay wäre sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Stimmt. Für die damalige Zeit waren die echt gut. Für Elite Force II gibt es sogar ein Coop-Mod.
> 
> Bei mir in der Höhle schlummern noch:
> - Klingon Academy
> ...


Oh Mann, da kommen grad Erinnerungen hoch. Captains Chair und Starship Creator muss ich noch irgendwo im Keller haben. Leider waren das kaum richtige "Spiele"...
Starfleet Academy hab ich auch noch in Box, das war geil damals. Außerdem noch A Final Unity und Generations, hab ich glaub ich beide nicht geschafft.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Höhle schlummern noch:
> - Klingon Academy



Hätte GoG das Game in seiner Bibliothek gesteckt hätte es mich verleitet dort Geld auszugeben (trotz der Grafik), das Game hat es mir nämlich damals angetan ...


----------



## paladin60 (8. September 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Hätte GoG das Game in seiner Bibliothek gesteckt hätte es mich verleitet dort Geld auszugeben (trotz der Grafik), das Game hat es mir nämlich damals angetan ...


Hoffe mal das kommt irgendwann auch noch, mit Mods war es richtig gut.
Bridge Commander ist aber schon mal ein Anfang, hab es leider nie auf Windows 10 zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## Ganjafield (8. September 2021)

Bridge Commander?   Geil
Dann bitte noch den Kobayashi Maru Mod wieder lauffähig machen und ich hüpf im Kreis vor Freude.


----------



## derneuemann (9. September 2021)

Eliteforce hat mit damals auch viel Spaß gemacht, das es gut gealtert sein soll, hätte ich aber auch nicht gesagt.  Ich hätte nichts gegen ein paar gute neue Spiele im Star Trek Universum


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts gegen ein paar gute neue Spiele im Star Trek Universum


Am besten einen Shooter/RPG Mix mit Unreal 5 Engine.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2021)

Ion schrieb:


> Hey, ICH hatte Spaß mit CP 2077. Aber ich habe mich auch nicht von den Trailern blenden lassen und das Spiel erst nach meinen obligatorischen 6 Monaten Wartezeit angefangen zu spielen. Das macht vieles leichter, glaub mir ^^


Lass dich nicht ärgern von mir! 
Ich kann von dem Spiel nur enttäuscht werden, weil ich die Pen & Paper Version damals gespielt habe. 



M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Starfleet Academy hab ich auch noch in Box, das war geil damals. Außerdem noch A Final Unity und Generations, hab ich glaub ich beide nicht geschafft.


Ich hab gestern auch nochmals in der Höhle gewühlt und Judgment Rites ausgegraben. Gibt es übrigens auch auf GoG.  



derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts gegen ein paar gute neue Spiele im Star Trek Universum


Ich auch nicht. Die Marke hat soviel zu bieten. Nur traut sich irgendwie keiner ran. Vermutlich weil die Verkaufszahlen einfach zu schlecht wären. So müssen es halt die Fans richten mit Mods.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. September 2021)

Ich habe mir gestern Elite Force gekauft, ich hab es schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt, aber nur weil ich es auf modernen Betriebssystemen nicht zum laufen bekommen hatte.
GOG hat gute Arbeit geleistet, es läuft sauber unter Win10, Respekt.
Ganz ehrlich, ich hatte die Grafik schlechter in errinerung, viel matschiger, in Bezug auf das was man die Jahre als modern gewohnt ist, nur die Bewegungen der Leute und die Gesichter sind doch sehr hölzern.
Ich war sofort voll drinnen, ich habe das Schiff erkundet und die Holodeck Trainingsmission gegen die Borg abgeschlossen, eineinhalb Stunden vergingen wie im Flug, unfassbar dass mich das Spiel immer noch so sehr fesselt.


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Am besten einen Shooter/RPG Mix mit Unreal 5 Engine.


Elite Force 3 wäre nett. Aber nur wenn es wieder von Raven kommt!


----------

